# Help! I can feel Sammy's spine (MIL's dog)



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

My MIL has a malt named Sammy which I see maybe twice a month. The last time I saw him in early May, I noticed his spine was jutting out quite a bit and I could feel all his bones. I told her she needs to take him to the vet ASAP because something is definitely wrong, but she won't listen. She's currently on a Banfield plan and she wants to wait until it's time to renew (in June) before taking him in. 

Well I just saw him again yesterday and it seems to me that it's getting worse. I can feel his spine even more and it's really bothering me that she won't take him in. Doesn't Banfield allow free vet visits if you're on one of their plans? I personally don't care for them, but Sammy needs to see a vet.

Does anyone have any ideas of what could be wrong with him? I'm trying to find some possible causes so I can convince her to take him in.

Just a few facts:

-Sammy is on Natural Balance Duck and Potato and I know my MIL is more than generous with the treats
-A couple weeks ago, Sammy was arching his back (which was the last time I saw him in early May) but I don't know why and she said he had been doing that for a couple weeks prior to me seeing him
-He seems to have lost weight but it's so hard for me to tell because my Diesel is a lot heavier than him.

Please let me know if anyone has any ideas of what could be wrong. I really want to give her some facts to convince her to take him in ASAP!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

has sammy ever had pancreas issues? my concern is epi if so -- arching back is a sign of pain -- is he eating regularly?


QUOTE (diesel @ May 17 2009, 12:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777536


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My MIL has a malt named Sammy which I see maybe twice a month. The last time I saw him in early May, I noticed his spine was jutting out quite a bit and I could feel all his bones. I told her she needs to take him to the vet ASAP because something is definitely wrong, but she won't listen. She's currently on a Banfield plan and she wants to wait until it's time to renew (in June) before taking him in.
> 
> ...


----------



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure he's eating regularly. Otherwise my MIL would be on another quest to find a new dog food for him. He's only 1 yr old so I don't think he's ever been tested for any diseases or had any bloodwork done. What is epi?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

addison's is another thing that comes into play with weight loss - I would take him in for full blood panel and do the 6 panel thyroid add on and cpli and tli add on --this way everything is tested- pancreas, thyroid and everything else and i would take in urine and fecal sample if it were my dog just so every possibility is covered


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2103&aid=331

hmm such a young dog 



QUOTE (diesel @ May 17 2009, 12:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777542


> I'm pretty sure he's eating regularly. Otherwise my MIL would be on another quest to find a new dog food for him. He's only 1 yr old so I don't think he's ever been tested for any diseases or had any bloodwork done. What is epi?[/B]


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

My Yorkie lost weight when he had intestinal parasites, so like Debbie said, I would suggest he gets bloodwork, a urine sample, and a fecal sample.


----------



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes he is really young which is why it's troubling me that he's having these problems at such an early age. Thanks for the suggestions on what type of tests he should have done. I'm researching Addison's and EPI right now so I can explain to her that she needs to take him to the vet. Once I have her convinced, I'm hoping to go with her to make sure they can do a full blood panel, 6 panel thyroid, cpli & tli. 

Thanks for the link to EPI!

More suggestions are always welcome


----------



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh my...

I was just reading the symptoms of Addison's disease and Sammy does have muscle tremors. We always just thought he was spazzing because he was afraid of something, but he's been known to do this since he was about 6 mo old.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

OMG please tell her that it is cruel to know that something could be wrong with her baby and she's not doing whatever it takes to help.... She has to get her baby into the vet ASAP! She would feel absolutely horible if something happened to him that could have been prevented.

Please tell her to take him and worry about costs later.. There are other ways. Maybe they will do a payment plan or something. Tell her to talk to her vet about her circumstances but DO NOT WAIT.

Please keep us updated... If she's not willing to take him, then go kidnap him and take him yourself.  Let her know how delicate these babies are... I'm sorry for rambling but that just really worries me that she knows somethings not right but not going to take him until June.


----------



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

It's been making me so sad and believe me, I've contemplated kidnapping him to take him to the vet. I won't go into how often my MIL and I have argued over things, so it would be world war III in the family. But I'm getting to the point that I feel so bad for Sammy that it may just come to that.

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions and support. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

If she is being so stubborn about it I would tell her that you want him for a play date with your babies and then just take him in yourself. It sounds like that would be the only way he will get the care that he needs and quickly.

My heart is aching for Sammy.  Poor little guy. I will keep him in my prayers. :bysmilie:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ May 17 2009, 03:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777610


> If she is being so stubborn about it I would tell her that you want him for a play date with your babies and then just take him in yourself. It sounds like that would be the only way he will get the care that he needs and quickly.
> 
> My heart is aching for Sammy.  Poor little guy. I will keep him in my prayers. :bysmilie:[/B]


Excellent plan!!! I agree! You need to do anything to help poor little Sammy! :bysmilie: I know this might start the war, but you really need to tell her nicely that neglect is ABUSE! :mellow: :bysmilie:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Does your husband get it? Maybe if he's on board with what you show him, he could do the pushing and get her to come around rather than a DIL trying it. Just a thought.
Sue


----------



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

Good news! I told hubby to translate (there's a bit of a language barrier) all the info I received here, and my MIL is going to make an appointment for this Wednesday. It's just the first step but at least Sammy will be seen really soon. Thank you to everyone! I know Sammy's still got a lot ahead of him...so I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

the other thing is liver issues so if ALT is high on blood test then i would do pre and post bile acids as well as so young to have thyroid - but the fact that he is eating ok as usually liver shunt dogs are picky eaters, head press along walls, act spaced out after eating -so in souch a young dog this is something as well especially in this breed -- it could be so many things sadly  and many times it is process of elimination --

If you do the blood work I always recommend titers over vaccinations as well so you may want to read up on that but do not want MIL head spinning -lol with all the info


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sometimes our husbands are of some use.  (sorry any of you hubbies out there). Happy to hear that Sammy will be seeing a vet soon. Congrats on being so vigilant and obviously persuasive. It seems to be paying off. Sammy will be in my thoughts.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

This would not explain the weight loss (since appetite is still good), but I know that a back injury can result in muscle tremors/spasms and in arching of the back (to get the pressure off the discs). The vet can check the spine for sensitivity and it probably won't add anything to the vet visit fee as it will probably be included in the exam charge.


----------

